# Changing my tune on pseudos



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've tried pseudo-tapered Chinese tubes several times over the years and never took to them. I couldn't get them to stay tied or they wore out really fast or I shot poorly with them or some combination of the above. 
I made a set yesterday and shot them all evening and then this morning and I think I'm warming up to them. They're not slipping, not wearing out, and I'm shooting as well with them as I am with anything else right now. 
The set is made is 2040, 7.25" active with a 3.5" looped section. Draw length is about 40" and draw weight feels like nothing but speed is very good with 3/8" steel. I'd guess 215 fps or so.
Never stop trying new things or retrying old ones!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I like them. 2040 Pseudo works great on 6mm steel as well. I use 1842 for 9,5mm.

I have come up with a workable tying method - I also had loads of slippages in the past.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It looks like you're pre-strecthing and securing with a constrictor knot ? What are you doing differently before ?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice frame  I still prefer singles to pseudos at the moment, I think I need to find a more efficient way of tying a proper set of pseudos because it takes me a while. Glad you're liking it though!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> What are you doing differently now ?


Pre-stretching and securing with a constrictor knot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

3danman said:


> Nice frame  I still prefer singles to pseudos at the moment, I think I need to find a more efficient way of tying a proper set of pseudos because it takes me a while. Glad you're liking it though!


It is a fine frame, for sure!
Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like em! especially on those bent rod frames.


----------

